# Opinions on Lucky Craft or Rapala?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There are a few threads going with Lucky Craft lures as the topic. I want to know what your opinions are of them and compare them to the Rapalas.
Personally, i have never thrown a LC or bought about one for that matter. I don't anticipate on buying one in the near future. I have had great success with Rapalas for all species of fish. 
I would have to say Rapala is my lure of choice right now when it comes to cranks. I have never fished for trout with someone using one either though. Maybe i need to fish side-by-side with someone throwing one to convince me. Rapalas are 2 for the price of one LC. I have however fished with people using them at Willard and outfished them hands down.
What are your thoughts on these 2 lures and prices? 8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a few LC and I like them. The LC "ghost" color is incredible at Strawberry for cutts, and they make a really nice perch color that works great at Jordanelle and Deer Creek for smallies. I also have plenty of Rapalas in my crank box.

The workmanship and painting on a LC is a little better than a Rapala IMO, but there isn't an enormous difference. It probably isn't worth the huge price markup. Would someone, who knows what they are doing, see a big difference in results? Probably not. I think color, size, and how one is using a crank are far more important.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Buy a 65sp ghost minnow and throw it on any river with browns ore troll it. I think the ghost blue is going to do well at Willard when the wiper heat up. Anyway, its just money. Try it out.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a bit of a LC convert, myself. I haven't even bought a rapala for awhile. Yes, the manufacturing process of the LC seems to produce better lures. The overall look is more accurate and the movement in the water is noticeably better on a steady crank (for side by side purposes...otherwise I always give a pulse). 

You won't have to tune a Lucky Craft, whereas you may need to tweek the lip of a rap. I still like both and both will catch fish.

Back when I bought my first Lucky, I was in the habit of retrieving rapalas that got snagged, so it's not like I was made of money. I gave it an honest shot and noticed that they work very well. 

I feel much better with a Lucky in my tackle box over a rapala, but they'll both catch fish. I've caught more fish on a LC in spots where I couldn't get the rap to produce and I've caught more fish on the rap in others.

Losing one does feel like a kick in the junk though.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

one thing i like about luckys are all the different color options you get with em. it is definitely my downfall that i am attracted to a pretty lure, (rod, reel, etc) but i love all the different colors and patterns available. everything from large and small mouth bass, pike, rainbow trout, brookies, browns, bluegill, sunfish, chub minnows, and then a lot of different attrctor patterns. they also seem a little more correct than rapalas do, ie. compare a rainbow of the two...
this being said, a lot of what makes fish strike is more the action, the sound, the retreive, etc.

i like how well the sp series suspends in the water, so you can twitch it, or give it a good jerk to entice fish to chomp it.

i dont know, the argument is always gonna be there about the whole two for one, and all that, but like was mentioned before, give one a try and see what you think

hopefully by doing this, it will change your minds, if not, you can give your overpriced lure to me!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

So after reading these replies i am still not convinced one way or another. I guess i just need to invite someone to fish with me that has a few and see who catches the most fish. If someone can out-fish the rapala more than once i will buy a couple LC's and try them. 
Now, who wants to take me up on my offer and what one should i buy(i am going to buy only 1 for now)to fish willard with? If i buy it and it does not work any better than a Rapala i will give it away for free. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Buy the ghost pointer sp 65 or 78. The 65 is kind of small like a CD5 rapala. 78 is a bit larger. Both will provoke the fishies.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't need an expensive rod reel or lure to catch fish! I do just as well with the cheap stuff!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I don't need an expensive rod reel or lure to catch fish! I do just as well with the cheap stuff!


Liar! haha Who has many thousands of dollars in spinning rod combos alone :?:  I am just jealous bud.

I'll do a river trip with ya in a month or two. You tell me the place, I will show up with one pointer and we can duke it out :mrgreen: Or when willard warms up a bit, I'll go drag some with ya. PM me when you want to do it. I am not saying raps are bad. They have caught more fish than probably any lure made. There are applications for both but I think you cant beat a lucky when fish are bitting trolled lures higher in the water column, or when wade fishing a river, or casting to shore line from a boat for big smallies over rocks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I don't need an expensive rod reel or lure to catch fish! I do just as well with the cheap stuff!


+1.... although from Nor-tah's post I get the feeling this was a sarcastic comment, I also am not made of money and I totally agree that you don't have to have expensive junk to catch a few fish, or even a lot of fish. A guy that I'm sure a few of us are familiar with spends a little bit of money on bulk blanks, hooks, pours his own jigs, paints or dyes all his own lures and probably saves a ton over using commercially marketed lures while also catching at least as many and probably more fish of different species than anyone else could probably hope to ever get into. Tackletorium anyone? 8) I don't see him feeling the need to go out and drop $15 bucks for a single lure and thats good enough for me. I think Lucky Crafts catch a lot more fishermen because of the "look" than by just flat out outfishing anything else on the market but I think that goes for any of the new flashy, "best thing out there" lures. Raps are time tested fish catching machines... period. LH2, you seem to be a good fisherman already using what you use anyway, so I don't think that this lure is going to make such a difference that you'd get rid of all your cranks just to throw LC's.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have personally seen an LC in the tackletorium!! Just sayin.. But you are right. When I asked him about it he said that it was an overpriced lure that is very well made and catched fish but that his lures do also.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, I build my own rods, pour my own jigs, and other things like that! LC's arent the end all for lures, but...

Let me set the record straight.

My name is Pez Gallo, and I am a gear *****.

Its been 4 days since I last purchased gear.

Not all expensive lures are worth it, but LC pointer minnows are pretty **** good. It is not just the look, but they are one of the best suspending baits I have ever seen. Also, they have a very particular motion in the water that is fairly unique to those lures.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Let me set the record straight.
> 
> My name is Pez Gallo, and I am a gear *****.
> 
> Its been 4 days since I last purchased gear.


 :lol: Nice....

Nor-tah, that sounds about like what he'd say. I can't see him paying that much for one unless it was painted in "pale perch".


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> It is not just the look, but they are one of the best suspending baits I have ever seen. Also, they have a very particular motion in the water that is fairly unique to those lures.


The hooks are top notch too. They stick fish pretty good. Fish bite, and CANT let go. :lol: Pez, PM sent.

RR- You got that right on the pale perch thing.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Let me set the record straight.
> 
> My name is Pez Gallo, and I am a gear *****.
> 
> Its been 4 days since I last purchased gear.


 :rotfl:

 it's been 5 hrs for me since my last purchase... I like the LC's I also like Rapala's they both share equal space in the box...I have to admit the LC's get a lot more water time though. I think the action is a little better and better manufactured. I have only used the sammy and pointer, I'm tempted to pick up one of their Real Skin pointers..anyone use them yet?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Pez Gallo said:
> 
> 
> > Let me set the record straight.
> ...


How are the sammys? I want to get one for powell. What colors do you like.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Losing one does feel like a kick in the junk though.


that's for sure I have to admit that does suck.. I lost the first one I purchased a little pointer. brownie..you find it I want it back


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

nor-tah

I really like the Ghost minnow,Aurora Black, and the Chartreuse Shad. I have only ever used the 2.5" 1/4oz lures. I think they are the best top water lure on the market. And It is a lot harder to lose a top water lure   FYI don't mistake the Sammy 65 for the Sammy 128 which is a Saltwater hard bait :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet, i'll grab a chatreuse shad before powell. I have a Zara but I have a hard time making it walk well, I use too light of line but its more fun that way. :wink: Sorry for the hijack Brody... At least its kinda on track. Carry on guys. Which do you like better!?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

pale perch? huh?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

the realskin pointers look pretty sweet, but i have never tried one. a buddy of mine would always catch more fish than me from the boat at the berry, and he would use an aurora black/blue real skin same size as the regular sp i was using. 
i would like to try either the chartreuse shad, or the ghost minnow in the realskin... next time i have a spare $20...
im savin up for the cabelas prodigy rod for now, but thats another thread!

another buddy of mine really likes the stay-see 90, mostly cuz its fun to ask and tell how "stacy" is treatin him today. he does good with that one too, but the action on it is more erradic...


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought the real skin lures were banned in Utah ? Never owned one myself .


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> pale perch? huh?


Its a secret color that poor guys use because we don't buy into the hype on LC's. :wink: Just kidding.... its actually a color Tubedude came up with that he paints on a ton of cranks now because a lot of fish eat it up.... its like the commercial perch pattern you see but instead of yellow and black, his is "pale". Not sure how much I am in a position to say about his color, but you can see them in the Tubin forum over on BFT. He handpaints all of his and they're killers, no doubt. I'd probably take a box full of the "dudes" lures over a box of LC's but thats just because I've got faith in the Dude. I don't know that I'll ever have a box full of either one so I guess I'll just have to keep workin plastics instead.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait, I didn't know 'the dude' was a fisherman!










On a serious note, how exactly does a thread about rapala vs. lucky craft turn into a tubedude worship fest? Stay on topic rat! If you want to discuss roadrunners, perchathons, 101 uses for PVC, carpectomies, and how tubedude fished on the sea of galilee with JC himself, start a new thread.

I like LC pointers. I'll pay the cost. I'm not rich, I just like a variety of tackle.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is still LC related.... the Dude doesn't use LC's because although they're good, like Nortah explained, Tubedude claims they're overpriced. He also does pretty well with his own cranks... which are neither Lucky Craft or Rapala. That pretty well meshes with my own theory that yeah, LC's work but they are too spendy when you can get good results either by fishing Raps which have been around forever and are proven fish catchers or by getting blanks/good hooks and making your own colored cranks. 8) Sure they won't have the "airbrushed Playmate look" that the LC's have but using something less breathtaking isn't going to keep you from catching fish, which is kinda the point when you hit the water I'd imagine. :wink: I know you don't care for Tubedude but with as much experience as he has on the water throwing just about everything there is to fish with, I think his opinion of the LC lures is quite valid, especially if there is a new guy out there wondering what all the hype is about. I don't think its selling myself or anyone else short to suggest that perhaps since a guy like Pat uses something other than Lucky Crafts and catches a ton of fish, its not the lure itself or the amount of money you spend that all of a sudden makes you some awesome fisherman.... you have to know what you're doing no matter how much you spend, otherwise the fanciest lure in the world might as well be snagged in a bush somewhere for all the good it'll do.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I think they both serve their purpose. 

Sometimes on a river I prefer a floating rapala. You can cast those up the river and float it under overhanging brush and run it out of their real fast. I get good strikes that way. Also, sometimes you need to get down in a deeper pool fast and a sinking rapala does that better than a LC. 

A pointer is neutrally buoyant and offers some advantages in rivers. You can jerk it and give it sporadic action and doesn't float to the top on the pause. I've caught fish on rivers just floating it in the middle of the water next to undercut banks without reeling it in at all. I don't have any empirical evidence, but it seems like my average fish is bigger on the LC. Since I would rather have bigger fish than more fish I like the LC.

I don't think colors matter too much, but that may just be me. I caught a ton of Strawberry Cutt's one year on the same 100SP pointer. My biggest fish that year went 26" and was caught on a lure with no paint job left. But I prefer black and silver or black and gold rapalas and the ghost minnow colored LC.

Often a tube jig will out fish both of them. And a flyfisherman will kick your butt when there is a hatch going on. But I fish them a lot cause I like the reaction strikes and a style of river fishing where you cover a lot of water.

In lakes... I have no idea. I hate lakes. I'd probably chose a kastmaster over either in a lake.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

rapala makes a pretty sweet shadrap in a pale perch color. works pretty good


----------



## lakex (May 15, 2009)

You don't save money making your own baits. It is impossible if you use quality components and blanks. What it does do is offer something the fish havent seen. Lucky Crafts are weighted with tungsten and carry Owner hooks [higher cost]. Basically you get what your pay for. The main talk seems to surround the Pointer models. I'm a diehard LC fan, but the Rapala Slash bait has treated be very well. The hooks need to be changed, but a very good bait. If paying $20 per bait scares you I suggest buying a lure retriever.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Let me set the record straight.
> 
> My name is Pez Gallo, and I am a gear *****.
> 
> Its been 4 days since I last purchased gear.


Today's Purchase

Wiggle Wart V209...................................... $3.99
Mag Wart AV86..........................................$3.99
Rapala Shadrap 9 Baby Bass.........................$7.49
Rapala Xrap Deep 8 Perch............................$7.99
Lucky Craft Pointer 78SP Smallmouth Bass.....$14.99
2 boxes gamakatsu size 4 treble hooks..........$11.98

I don't buy just expensive stuff. I just buy the stuff that works regardless of the price because I have an addiction and the only solution is more lures/baits/rods/reels/gas money/hooks/plastics/line/etc.

My name is Pez Gallo and I am a gear *****.

It has been 4 hours since I last bought fishing gear.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lakex said:


> You don't save money making your own baits. It is impossible if you use quality components and blanks. What it does do is offer something the fish havent seen. Lucky Crafts are weighted with tungsten and carry Owner hooks [higher cost]. Basically you get what your pay for. The main talk seems to surround the Pointer models. I'm a diehard LC fan, but the Rapala Slash bait has treated be very well. The hooks need to be changed, but a very good bait. If paying $20 per bait scares you I suggest buying a lure retriever.


Well said welcome aboard!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I will throw in my 2 cents...I fish mainly lakes (Strawberry, Scofield, etc.) and mainly for trout-I haven't fished a whole lot with Rapalas partly because I got into the Luckys and did very well right off the bat, where as I haven't had as quick/as much success with Rapalas. The time that really sold my on Lucky pointer minnows-I was standing on the docks at Scofield throwing a 65 ghost towards shore and reeling back with some jerking motions and caught tiger after tiger...I then would cast out, hand my pole over to one of my daughters (4 & 6) and let them reel in and catch a tiger-now if a kid that young can have that kind of success it tells me that the action on that lure is excellent dispite whatever I might do as a fisherman to mess it up. I have had days when it wouldn't catch much-but it usually at least produces some fish especially when other things aren't. I will probably always have a couple with me whenever I go, and almost always tie one on. You should include a poll-that might give you a different view if someone could only vote one or the other or neither or both.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lakex said:


> *You don't save money making your own baits. It is impossible if you use quality components and blanks.* What it does do is offer something the fish havent seen. Lucky Crafts are weighted with tungsten and carry Owner hooks [higher cost]. Basically you get what your pay for. The main talk seems to surround the Pointer models. I'm a diehard LC fan, but the Rapala Slash bait has treated be very well. The hooks need to be changed, but a very good bait. If paying $20 per bait scares you I suggest buying a lure retriever.


I don't buy it... at all. The guy I'm referring to is very creative so he does throw a lot of stuff that nobody else will ever carry in a tackle shop, but if money were no object, he prefers catching fish to going home empty handed. If LC were going to be the same cost as buying blanks and designing his own lures, why wouldn't he just buy a room full of LC lures? And yeah, he really does have a room literally full of lures and could, if he wanted, afford a room full of Lucky Crafts. :? I think there is going to be some initial cost of course but buying a bulk bag (25 bodies) of clear crank blanks for 50 or even 75 bucks is going to wind up saving a lot of money over paying 16 bucks (tax etc) every time you lose a LC to a bush, fish or whatever else. I don't think the cost for homemade or handpainted blanks with matzuo or gamakatsu hooks added is anywhere near the per bait cost of the Lucky Crafts. Since when does Lucky Craft include a warranty/personal instruction from the maker/ability to personalize your paint job with a lure purchase? :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Definitely a Dude Lover alert . I'm sure pat doesn't buy lakex quality components . Sure Pat's stuff works but most of what he fishes is baited rigs . How the hell does that compare and why is that brought up in this thread ? I think they miss you at BFT . :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sounds like a crankbait reacharound you are giving Riverrat!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Why tie your own flies? Why wrap your own rod? Why load your own rounds? Many folks who do these things aren't doing it to save money, but rather as a hobby and to turn out a custom product. lakex is right on with his assesment. I'm pretty sure he knows a hell of alot more about lure making and it's costs than you do. Do a bit of research.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Wow! TubeDude haters!? :?


Yes.... :roll: THey hate it that somebody brings up a different opinion that doesn't mesh with "fancy" lure obsessions. I have never owned nor thrown a Lucky Craft and have ripped the snot out of fish, lots of em. I probably won't ever own one either... because I don't see the need for it. Why drop that kind of dough for a lure that does nothing more than a Rapala, Spro, Storm, Yo-Zuri or any of the other crankbait manufacturers can't give you just as easily for over half the price? There's no reason for it, other than it catches more fishermen than it does to justify the cost. Yo-Zuri is the only one I listed that's even close in price to LCs.... but I'd rather buy them anyway. Earlier this year I fished with one of the advocates for Lucky Craft success.... if they are such great lures, why wasn't a single fish caught on that lure? Why wouldn't this guy have caught ALL his fish on Lucky Craft pointers, or caught just a TON more fish than I did fishing plastic minnows? That guy was Nortah... I'll let you find out from him what we caught fish on that day, and it sure as hell wasn't any 15 dollar hardbait. In fact, it was a Tubedude creation that caught one of the biggest fish of the day.... hmmm hows that sit with ya now? :twisted: Must not be true because Tubedude was mentioned right?



ScottyP said:


> lakex is right on with his assesment. I'm pretty sure he knows a hell of alot more about lure making and it's costs than you do. Do a bit of research.


Right, because I couldn't possibly have any idea what it would cost to make my own gear... I don't do it so that means I've absolutely NEVER checked into it or talked to people that do make their own gear. :roll: Give me a break.... you just have some beef with Tubedude so anyone that mentions the guys name or gives him credit for being a good fisherman is automatically ridiculed by you for being a "groupie" or a Tubedude lover or instantly has no idea what they're talking about. You're the one that comes off as an idiot ScottyP.... just a hater with a personal issue you refuse to get over. The guy has been awesome to me and many others around here who haven't said a peep about his helping them out.... and he catches a ton of fish doing what he does... why wouldn't I mention his name in a thread about crankbaits? Thats what he fishes with... not just baited offerings although since he fishes for catfish so much, I could see how you would just make a false assumption toward the guy. That seems to be your way of doing things. :roll:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

this set up wouldn't set you back that much and comes with a slight buzz if it's your own bottle cap.

[attachment=0:3vg7ko21]img_3374.jpg[/attachment:3vg7ko21]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Come on, folks. Just because someone tries a lure doesn't mean they're trying to be clicky. We're all fishermen and as such, should keep our eyes open for new ways to catch fish.

The Rapala comes in many shapes and sizes, just like the LC. I'll give the Rapala credit in that it provides more flexibility (sinking, floating, suspending) while maintaining the same type/shape of lure than a pointer, as far as I know.

That being said, I honestly feel that the Lucky Craft, without adding any English with the rod, will swim better than most Rapalas reeled in the same way, by comparison.

I mentioned earlier that I haven't bought any Rapalas since I started buying LC's. That's true, but I'd still like to have a few raps in the box. My problem is that by the time I buy a Lucky Craft (an excellent, well made lure), a couple of Blue Foxes (that I do really well with), and a dozen new flies (that I may or may not lose before catching any fish on :lol, my budget won't allow busting out an extra 5 spot for a rapala that usually doesn't work as well as its counterpart, the Lucky Craft (which is already in my cart).

It's not because it's prettier (I usually buy the ghost...kinda bland looking), it's because it's extremely well made. If it comes to looks, the rapala will hold its paint much longer than the Lucky Craft, which tends to start flaking off right away (more reason to get the ghost).

If someone has the kind of time and resources to have a 'build-your-own' tackle shop in their garage, that's awesome. Problem is, not many people are creative enough or driven enough to spend that much effort on their own gear. There's nothing wrong with it and there's nothing wrong with paying $13.00 for a lure that works either. When I was a smoker, there were times that I rolled my own. Trust me, it didn't make my cigarettes any better than a store-bought. -O,-

There's no need for someone to make a stink about a lure they've never used, just because they know a guy who makes their own lures and still catches fish (even though they don't).

Tons of fishermen are on the Mepps wagon, the Panther Martin wagon, the Daredevil wagon, Rooster Tail, or what have you. I can't seem to catch anything but weeds with most of those. It doesn't mean that I need to berate them since they obviously work for someone who is willing to pay for them. Why single out the Lucky Craft? They're dirt cheap when you consider what some people are willing to pay for other swim baits that can cost hundreds of dollars for one bait. Same thing though; There's a market for them.

A good number of us know who TubeDude is and would probably agree that he's a fine fisherman on many levels and very creative with his crafts, myself included. He's not a member on this forum though and doesn't _directly_ contribute over here. Of course mentioning him over and over is going to get called out by some as a man-crush. If we really want to see his screen name and his fishing tips, all we have to do is go over there and battle the flashy ads and dozens of "sticky" posts atop every section.

It's a simple thread here: Opinions on Lucky Craft or Rapala.

I've given my opinion on both, twice now. I'll buy a good lure that consistently works for me. Guess that makes me a sucker and a 'cool kid' wanna-be. :roll:

(Oh yeah, the split rings on the Lucky Craft's nose totally outclass other lures' rings. The shape keeps the swivel right where it should be. I forgot to mention that advantage.)


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow...lots of drama. My experience from years of fishing everything else and 1 year of fishing with Lucky Crafts is: Spinners, kastmasters, etc. catch more fish. Rapalas and Lucky Crafts catch consistently bigger fish. There may or may not be a difference side by side. There is way to much chance involved in fishing to say that because on one day when two people fished different lures side by side one type of tackle outfished the other it is better. In fact, I would wager that it is just such an assumption (and plenty of individuals examples where either luckys or rapalas won out) that leads to discussions like this. For years I didn't fish rapalas because _they_ were too expensive! If you don't want to/can't/will not spend 15 bucks on a lure that is fine, don't. If you want to, many people seem to have had good results with a Lucky Craft. I am willing to try whatever catches fish and kind of enjoy catching them on various different lures. Lucky's are fun to fish, good action, very few snags, lots of ways to present them. Other tackle provides other opportunities. Enjoy fishing the way you want to!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It can't be emphasized enough that if an angler has "confidence" in a given lure or technique then it seems that they do better with it in actual results. If that means buying a LC over a Rapala, then so be it. The LC anglers shouldn't be snooty about the poor schmo using a crank out of the bargain bin and the bargain bin angler shouldn't feel that he has no chance of a successful outing. There are multiple ways to have success when on the water. I always chuckle when reading these internet fishing forums about how someone pontificates that there is only "one way" to catch lots of fish in a given water and a bunch of gullible followers take it in, hook line and sinker, then can't duplicate the success. 


Also, I know the "Dude" a little bit and while I haven't met LakeX personally, I have seen his creations and they are fantastic works of art. (also effective!) I am fairly confident that I can say about both of these individuals that they have great FUN in creating what they do. Cost isn't even close to a major factor or motivation in their work. Isn't FUN why we do anything fishing related?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I try to carry all kinds of lures in my box because you never know what they will be hitting . I like them both , LuckyCraft and Rapala's . I also think it is best to get the lure in front of the fish for best results . Not trying to hyjack the thread from Riverrat77 :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You are a passionate man riverratt.

I await your 1000 word essay reply sprinkled with yellow faces throughout.

Did you tubedude teach you that too?

Peace.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lucky Crafts...phooey !!

Never caught a fish with 'em. Caught everything though, the bush's, the toon, my glove, other lures, moss and trees....stuff like that. I don't like 'em. -O,-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> *It can't be emphasized enough that if an angler has "confidence" in a given lure or technique then it seems that they do better with it in actual results.* If that means buying a LC over a Rapala, then so be it. The LC anglers shouldn't be snooty about the poor schmo using a crank out of the bargain bin and the bargain bin angler shouldn't feel that he has no chance of a successful outing. *There are multiple ways to have success when on the water. I always chuckle when reading these internet fishing forums about how someone pontificates that there is only "one way" to catch lots of fish in a given water and a bunch of gullible followers take it in, hook line and sinker, then can't duplicate the success. *
> 
> *+1 to the bolded sections*
> 
> ...












Nothing more needs to be said by me.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nothing more needs to be said by me.


+1 

(you set yourself up for that one!)


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> Lucky Crafts...phooey !!
> 
> Never caught a fish with 'em. Caught everything though, the bush's, the toon, my glove, other lures, moss and trees....stuff like that. I don't like 'em. -O,-


 You will really hate them once they find a good bite in a finger , trust me it gets ugly . Better stay away from pointy things :mrgreen: They use to work great about 10 years ago when I bought my first one but now everyone throwing them .


----------

